
Qatar: FBI says Russian hackers 'planted fake news story' that led to crisis - asymmetric
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/jun/07/qatar-fbi-says-russian-hackers-planted-fake-news-story-that-led-to-crisis-report
======
te_chris
Good thing cool heads always prevail and there's no one reactionary in a
position of influence, sending stupid tweets and stirring things up without
understanding what's happening.

~~~
travmatt
The more disturbing possibility is that he fully understands what's going on.

------
upofadown
The original CNN article here:

* [http://edition.cnn.com/2017/06/06/politics/russian-hackers-p...](http://edition.cnn.com/2017/06/06/politics/russian-hackers-planted-fake-news-qatar-crisis/index.html)

So it is someone saying that an FBI investigation has revealed something:

>Qatari Foreign Minister Sheikh Mohammed Bin Abdulrahman al-Thani told CNN the
FBI has confirmed the hack and the planting of fake news.

Other than that it is all unnamed "government sources".

------
redwood
Very hard to know what is real on this one. Nevertheless I consider it
outrageous that this "country" (more like natural gas indentured servant city
state and chief backer of numerous questionable militant causes) was awarded
the World Cup and hope that is somehow reversed.

~~~
AndyMcConachie
It's a match made in heaven frankly. FIFA's corruption mated with a slave
state. Cronyism is complete.

------
dagenleg
> “We’re getting tired of reacting to unsubstantiated banalities,” Andrei
> Krutskikh, a Kremlin adviser on cybersecurity, told the Interfax news
> agency. “Whatever happens it is hackers. It’s a stale claim and as ever,
> there is zero evidence, and conclusions are drawn before the incident is
> even investigated,” he said.

~~~
Jenya_
The glorious leader of Russia's people himself said that patriotism is a good
enough reason for Russian hackers to exist (and I guess Russia does motivate
patriotism with money):

[https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/06/putin-patriotic-
rus...](https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/06/putin-patriotic-russian-
hackers-may-have-interfered-in-us-election/)

------
govi44
Russian hacker people can't you guys get people to dig wells, build schools or
something?

How does anyone get their kicks doing this stuff? What sort of underdeveloped
imagination do these people have? I mean if you have the technical skills and
geopolitical sense to do this why can't these people find better quality work?

~~~
pjc50
Make Russia Great Again?

I'm guessing that from their point of view it's both patriotic service of the
motherland and a low form of entertainment watching people fall for the
trolling.

~~~
govi45
Who knows what the consequences are going to be and if the outcomes will
actually benefit Russia, to judge if it's patriotic or not? All they are doing
is permanently damaging actual Russian talent.

